# velveeta



## papat (May 20, 2010)

i need a homade velveeta recip


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

http://chickensintheroad.com/cooking/homemade-velveeta/


----------



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

thats the one we use too. Works pretty well


----------



## papat (May 20, 2010)

i am going to try it this week end going to try the vinger one dont have starter yet thanks


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

hmm, I did this one today. its kinda soft and mushy. not sure what I did wrong. I am thinking I didn't get enough whey out.


----------

